# The BOAT Lake and Bay



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

Well as talked about in last post I finally got my 20Ft Boca Grande Lake and Bay.

I've ran it a few hours so far not wide open yet (break in period) but it rides like no other boat I have been on such as Majek Extreme, Illusion, Sheer Water, Ranger, Shoal Water, Dargal, Kenner and Sea Fox.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

love that boat. Kevlar hull, the whole nine yards!!!!!! I would get one if I could sell my 191 LTS triton



Rob


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

cool boat


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

How fast are you expecting when broke in?


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

HTM-Very nice rig. Congrats! Get some REJEX on her.  Performance specs after break-in please. What prop are you running? What is 'box' on front of trailer? Tks.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

80+ maybe 90 is what have been told


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

Box in front is where I will keep jack, triangles road hazard box


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

SWEET! Congrad's


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

That is 100% sick. Their 24' Backwater with a 300 Optimax has been calling out my name and I may just give in.

BTW, this thread is not helping me to get any studying done tonight for a test on Monday.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

that boat is sick!!! i'm so jealous! does the speedometer read in mph or mach speed?


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

That is a tight ride! You're gonna love it alright. That's my dream boat.....one of these days.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Mach*

well can't say I hit mach speed but it does convert when I hit that level LOL LOL! I'll say this it changes way you handle a boat completely different feel while driving.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

80+ with a 250? SCB what do yoy have to say about that? I'm about 6 months from selling my extreme, can this 22ft hull out perorm a 22 ft scb w/ a 250?


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Wow, that might stir the pot a bit. Start a new thread on it and see what happens. LOL



rvd said:


> 80+ with a 250? SCB what do yoy have to say about that? I'm about 6 months from selling my extreme, can this 22ft hull out perorm a 22 ft scb w/ a 250?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

HTM said:


> 80+ maybe 90 is what have been told


Is a flight plan required?


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

SCB let me say that again with spellcheck on. Can a lake and bay out perform an SCB w/ a 250? I'm actually considering an scb w/ a 300 or maybe even a 350, but am interested in hearing what scb has to say about the l/b w/ same hp? Please bear in mind that I am a Texan first and foremost and am ultimately pulling for scb.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

I looked at both and went with the SCB. IMO the SCB will out perform the L&B and I liked the way the SCB was set up. If you want to go for a ride on a SCB w/ a Merc 300xs, PM me.

P.S. There is a lot of difference between 80+ and 90mph.....Trust me.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Lb & Scb*

Capt Ryan is right not that I'm pulling for SCB and not my lake and bay with speed I'm more interested in fish ability than pure speed. The LB I have is rated for a 300 and w/300 it runs over 100 with right prop etc...is what I was told but again I like the ability I can go shallow, not get the Crud beat out of me, boat slap is very minimal, and if you go to the back water slew like I do a SCB won't just won't fit. We had a SCB follow us while we poled and well he couldn't pole like we could the SCB is just not made to Pole.

Again it's what you want out of your boat. I found Speed, fish-ablity, well full performance with the style of fishing I do. SCB it nice boat just not my style. He goes the Chevy Vs Ford

Bret here are the additional photos you requested



Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> I looked at both and went with the SCB. IMO the SCB will out perform the L&B and I liked the way the SCB was set up. If you want to go for a ride on a SCB w/ a Merc 300xs, PM me.
> 
> P.S. There is a lot of difference between 80+ and 90mph.....Trust me.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Awesome ride you have there!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Sweet...the fit and finish looks second to none.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Ryan mkes good points and is a bit modest. A few facts from my eyes. I ran a 2005 SCB in tournaments for a year and never had an L&B keep up (Venice, Lafitte, Grand Isle). SCB with a 250 XS ran 84.4 on gps, Bravo I Lab 28. (300s run mid 90s). Try quartering in 2 ftrs or so and the L&B guys are hanging on for dear life (yeah, the L&Bs are a bit squirrly) and backing down. The SCB just trucks on. Been there. Also looked at a couple of tournament run L&Bs and the stress cracks were too much for me - again 2005 boats. We have poled the SCB in duck ponds, but the hull slap is louder than a flats boat - fair point there. I now run a 2007 Z2200 SW/ 250 ProXS now. 64 is plenty fast for me and my wife. I like HTM's enthusiasm with the new rig - why not. But saying it and doing it are 2 different things. So, HTM get some seat time behind the wheel, clean out your underwear from the chine-walking and report back real data. Eric probably will not reply to your 'challenge', he'll just show you the back end of the SCB.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

rvd said:


> SCB let me say that again with spellcheck on. Can a lake and bay out perform an SCB w/ a 250? I'm actually considering an scb w/ a 300 or maybe even a 350, but am interested in hearing what scb has to say about the l/b w/ same hp? Please bear in mind that I am a Texan first and foremost and am ultimately pulling for scb.


I have ran a L&B w/ a Mercury 250XS, nice boat.

In years past, SCB teams have ran against L&B teams in Redfish Cup events from Texas to Florida. SCB is always out front.

So if you are asking me if a 250 HP Lake and Bay can run with, or out run a 250 HP SCB? NO.

The SCB is simply a faster, and more stable design.

SCB Factory


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

SCB, thanks for the reply, I appreciate your candor and your boats.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

skeeter77346 said:


> Ryan mkes good points and is a bit modest. A few facts from my eyes. I ran a 2005 SCB in tournaments for a year and never had an L&B keep up (Venice, Lafitte, Grand Isle). SCB with a 250 XS ran 84.4 on gps, Bravo I Lab 28. (300s run mid 90s). Try quartering in 2 ftrs or so and the L&B guys are hanging on for dear life (yeah, the L&Bs are a bit squirrly) and backing down. The SCB just trucks on. Been there. Also looked at a couple of tournament run L&Bs and the stress cracks were too much for me - again 2005 boats. We have poled the SCB in duck ponds, but the hull slap is louder than a flats boat - fair point there. I now run a 2007 Z2200 SW/ 250 ProXS now. 64 is plenty fast for me and my wife. I like HTM's enthusiasm with the new rig - why not. But saying it and doing it are 2 different things. So, HTM get some seat time behind the wheel, clean out your underwear from the chine-walking and report back real data. Eric probably will not reply to your 'challenge', he'll just show you the back end of the SCB.


Can you help me find where he is "challenging" SCB? can't seem to find it anywhere in this thread.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

troutphishin said:


> Can you help me find where he is "challenging" SCB? can't seem to find it anywhere in this thread.


When he said it would run 100 with a 300 XS. Kind of like a Mustang and a Camaro at a stop light. No words need to be exchanged, just a look, a nod, a rev of one engine. :wink:


----------



## Copper Top Dog (Oct 24, 2007)

When you throw out a "100 plus with a three hundy" your gonna get challenged and then your gonna get offered a chance to purchase some ocean front property in arizona after that. I learned this weekend in my new SCB that its not how fast my boat can go ist all about how an SCB handles high speed. I'm here to tell all of you "SCB, There is no substitute!"


----------



## Copper Top Dog (Oct 24, 2007)

I meant its all about how any boat hanles at that speed. By the way congrats, nice lake and Bay. Enjoy it!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Trout... Stuart and CopperTop covered it. Well said guys.


----------



## dbujnoch (Feb 10, 2005)

*SCB is SOLID*

I ran an SCB F-22 over 300 hours this summer and the boat is as solid as they come. Also it is very stable at 70+ mph. And did I mention the SCB is SOLID!!!


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Seriously Guys,

This guy bought him a new boat and is proud of it. Sure would show some manners if you could pimp your brand in another thread.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

bk005 is 100% right. The boats are different styles and HTM made his decision based on that fact. We all know that both are fast but that is about the limit of their similarities. I, personally, love the whole LB package and hope to have one in the next few years. Plus, Bo Johnson and Lake and Bay boats are a total class act with complete customer satisfaction in mind. I feel the same way about SCB. I don't own either but would love to.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bo is a good guy and he can really drive 'em and catch 'em. Talked to him and Mike in Lafitte last year, day 3 of the Cup, 45 degrees and the Fla boys had flip flops on. I think they ran to Venice. Anyhow, I ran across this link from 2006: http://www.apba-racing.com/apps/events/Records.php

Just a little clarification for BK - read the thread, lots of compliments. But, once SCB was mentioned was in a manner not supported by facts, it was on. So a number of posters who have hands-on SCB experience replied with facts. That's all.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

bk005 said:


> Seriously Guys,
> 
> This guy bought him a new boat and is proud of it. Sure would show some manners if you could pimp your brand in another thread.


BK-

No brand pimp'n here. Just a few folks answering a direct question with personal observations, and facts. Reread the entire thread.

I like the Lake and Bay. Great tournament/fishing boat, sleek lines, fast, Mike and Bo are stand up guys. What's not to like?

In fact, back in '04, I was in discusion with Capt. Bo Johnson to run my, then soon to be released, SCB F-22 in his home waters of Pine Is. FL. It was just not ment to be, Mike DelDuca purchased L&B, Bo became his right hand man, the rest is history.

HTM, Congrats on your new L&B, you should run a solid 75mph, a maybe 80mph with that set up. Thats smoke'n. I know you will enjoy.

SCB Factory


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I met Bo in the Ft Myers airport last summer. He was catching a flight back to Houston to drive back one of their tournament boats. He seemed like a nice guy and we talked for quite a while about everything from boats to our kids.


----------



## Copper Top Dog (Oct 24, 2007)

We speed and performance enthusiests are a very competitive breed. He's got a fine boat. People will show their interst in all kinds of different ways. You had better get used to the attention no matter how it presents itself. As I said before, enjoy it!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

sexy!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*L&B*

BK Thanks Again

For everyone else I looked at my style of fishing and looked under my seats of my vehicle to find spare change and cash to get this boat. This is the best and the very best boat in my eyes for the type of fishing I do! I like the competitiveness of the group but speed alone in SCB does not catch fish. SCB are nice boats but just not my style.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Not to split hairs, but there is much more to a SCB than just speed. I know that it doesn't fit your fishing style and I think you have an amazing L&B. Why don't we meet up somewhere in the next few weeks and I'll take you out in my boat. I'd like to ride in your boat as well. We can compare notes, maybe both of our boats can benefit.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

very nice boat... The Lake & Bays are faster than I wanna go on the water!!

Congrats!


----------



## JRC (Aug 17, 2005)

HTM,

I'm Sure the salesman loved you. 100+ w/ a 300 hundy. talk to some one who has actually been in one.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just a weekend warrior. Don't have any interest in tourneys. I was raised in Aransas Pass and have fished the salt all my life (54). 
Why do you need to go that fast on the water? Do you become a hazard for the slower boats? Just trying to understand.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> I'm just a weekend warrior. Don't have any interest in tourneys. I was raised in Aransas Pass and have fished the salt all my life (54).
> Why do you need to go that fast on the water? Do you become a hazard for the slower boats? Just trying to understand.


While my boat is not quite that fast, I can top out at mid 60's with ease and that allows me to maximize fishing time on weekends. Also, I can cover more water when tarpon fishing and can change my total gameplan on the bay when needed. Remember, a bad boater is more dangerous doing 30 mph than a good boater doing 70.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> ,,, can change my total gameplan on the bay when needed. .


If you know the bay and the bottom structure, can't you do that without traveling 70 mph. I guess my experiences on the water, growing up and now, don't require that much speed. 30-40 is plenty fast for traveling from spot to spot and gives you more reaction time if something is floating in your path. Just an old timer raised with 15, 18, and 33 hp engines to push us.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm talking about crossing entire bay systems if needed. But, it doesn't sound like I can convince you so I won't try.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

redfish bayrat said:


> I'm just a weekend warrior. Don't have any interest in tourneys. I was raised in Aransas Pass and have fished the salt all my life (54).
> Why do you need to go that fast on the water? Do you become a hazard for the slower boats? Just trying to understand.


Tournament guys for one. Many tournaments don't care where you fish, but make you all launch from the same spot. I watched a redfish tournamnet where some guys ran all the way from eastern Alabama to the Louisiana delta. Well over 100 miles one way. You can't do that at 30 mph.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I understand tourneys. First to the honey hole. Long travel and max fishing time, etc. I see guys running like that around here with no tournament going on. Was just wondering if it was "the need for speed". No put downs intended. I would not feel safe on the water at that rate of travel. I guess the thrill is gone.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice boat. I saw Loyd in his during troutmasters with his and the ETec program wraped. He went accros Trinity and said it was his last time to lauch away from his fishing area. They are just a to wet and rough for big water. I'd still like one to show off in.


----------

